Ask HN: What is the most challenging part of the home buying process? - munchieboy
======
hedora
You need to realize that no one (edit: except some, but not all, of the people
you hire) will look out for your interests. If you are in California, the
local government is set up to protect existing residents from people
attempting to move in.

We bought a fixer-upper. After the sale, we found were discrepancies between
what various people told us and reality. It ended up costing us 50% of the
price we paid for the property.

The property was obviously distressed, so we knew it was a risk.

The seller, and, separately, the seller‘s agent withheld information, the home
inspector found stuff but said it would be easy to fix, and the county permit
office flat-out lied to us about our prospects to fix things up.

After we spent six months figuring out how to play by the book, the planning
office added a further delay of construction of over six months by processing
permits slowly.

For no good reason, PG&E probably won’t hook up power until well after we are
ready to move in.

~~~
munchieboy
Thanks you responding! Would you mind if I reached out to learn more about
your challenges?

